# Poly Resin Pepper Mill Drop test results and repair



## flynn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi 

Yesterday I committed to doing a drop test on a turned resin pepper mill. I used a rough turned poly-resin pepper mill blank for the test and first dropped it from a counter top level on a wood panel floor. The pepper mill stood up to the drop without any damage, but the floor now has a ding in it from the rim edge of the mill.

I then moved into the workshop to drop it on to the concrete floor. I knocked it from a counter top level. Photos one and two show the chip that broke off. 

Photos three and four show repairing the chip with super glue. I then put it back on the lathe and resurfaced the base of the mill where the chip had come from. Photos five and six with the texta marks frame the area where the chip was. The texta mark is about 1/4 inch above the area where the chip was glued backed in. I was amazed how difficult it was to see the repair. 

The moral of the story is that 'not dropping a resin pepper mill is the best option' softening the endges helps to reduce damage to the floor or the risk of chipping. If it does happen to chip, repairing is possible.

Examples of the finished mills and information about the blanks can be found in the 'individual classified' section of this forum.

Cheers
Bruce


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 14, 2010)

I applaud your honest approach!!!

And thanks for answering a question I have considered for years.


----------



## el_d (Nov 14, 2010)

Very nice Mills. 

I know PR is brittle and may(Did) break. Have you tried using Alumilite. While at Curtis' shop he grabed a Alumilite Blank and actually jumped up and threw it to the ground without it breaking. 

 Just a though......


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 14, 2010)

IN THIS CASE, Lupe,
Alumilite is also much more expensive.  I believe it would be cost prohibitive.  But, that's why I didn't make these.  I don't have a GOOD answer---maybe Bruce will find one!!  I wish him all the luck in the world!!!


----------



## flynn (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for your input guy's,
you are right , poly. is brittle and can break on concrete floors as can glasses , plates ect. but as a useful object and in the eyes of some of the customers into my shop here they can be an object of art , in particular the Pearl Opal . I wouldn't think too many vases would withstand being dropped on concrete . 
We did look into using Aluminite but couldn't find a supplier over here, but as Ed said I think is would be to expensive .

Cheers , Bruce.

Wood N Workshop


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 14, 2010)

Bruce, 
Vases are only handled to move them from one table to another.  Peppermills are useless if they are not handled and they frequently encounter greasy hands, making "dropping" more likely.

Now, I, personally, don't think the test you did makes the material "unacceptable".  It merely means that the person selling the peppermill needs to include a few words of warning.

Don't let your results stop you from attempting to sell them!!!  Let the turner decide how to handle the problem you have, honestly, exposed!!!!  Some will!


----------



## pianomanpj (Nov 14, 2010)

Bruce,

Have you considered laminating a complimentary wood to either end of the mill to protect from chipout and to minimize the dings on the floor? No, I haven't thought of the esthetic implications, and, yes, I am throwing this idea out there without fulling thinking it through. Do with it what you will. :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## flynn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi Ed,
I think your right , if you're up front and let people know what the're up for , both good and bad then they can make up there own mind and I can sleep better.


----------



## nativewooder (Nov 14, 2010)

Also, that sharp edge almost guarantees a chip.  A rounded edge might give a bounce instead of a chip.


----------



## flynn (Nov 14, 2010)

Laminating wood on the ends would help but for these I wanted to only use poly resin .


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 14, 2010)

Besides that, it encourages this kind of conversation, which will lead to INTEREST in your product, complete with a couple ideas for solutions to any difficulties.

It's a win-win-win proposition!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 14, 2010)

Is there anything in the design that would preclude the "turner" from adding the wood (or sheet acrylic) to the "blank" you might provide?


----------



## flynn (Nov 14, 2010)

Not at all, the blanks as supplied have a 1'' hole the entire length of the lower blank and a stepped recess for the grinding mechanism so as long as they are duplicated there would be no problems at all.


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 16, 2010)

I think that it is great that you did this test,  butI think that anything can break and chip.  If handled properly most things last a long time.  I use a pepper mill all the time.  When I bought it I did not receive any instruction or guarantee that if I dropped it and it broke that I would get a replacement.  I understand the need to inform the customer of how to handle a product, but once it leaves your hands how and what they do with and to it is at their risk.  I personally would not point out that if they drop it it might break, this just seems like common sense.  This is true of most things, even wooden things.  I eat off of wooden plates and unfortunately one of them fell off the counter, hit the floor in just the right way and split off a piece.  Stuff happens and there is nothing the maker can do to prevent it.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 16, 2010)

Of course, you are correct, Cindy!!  The drop test also showed that the mill is not likely to crack all the way up the side (which was MY fear).

I think a piece of 1/4" sheet acrylic or a piece of corian added to the bottom of the mill (by the TURNER) would solve the "breakage" issue and, it could be a nice design feature if the color was properly chosen.

All-in-all I was trying to protect Bruce.  We sell to turners and I am frequently amazed at the "complaints" I get.  So, if you "put it on the table" upfront---you are in a better position to handle "issues".

Hope that makes sense and I TRULY hope this product "takes off" for Bruce!!


----------



## snyiper (Nov 16, 2010)

Would you get a more flexible resin with less catalyst? Wouldnt that make it a little less brittle?


----------



## flynn (Nov 16, 2010)

Adding less catalyst does make the resin less brittle and we are right on the lower limit at present.
Cheers Bruce


----------



## DavePowers (Nov 16, 2010)

Has anyone looked into toxicity?

Dave


----------



## flynn (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Dave,
the resin supplier assures me the resin is food safe but wont put it in writting so just to be sure we cast them with a food safe sleeve so no food comes into contact with the resin and also means there is no boring required . The photo above was an attempt to show the insert.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Nov 16, 2010)

el_d said:


> Very nice Mills.
> 
> I know PR is brittle and may(Did) break. Have you tried using Alumilite. While at Curtis' shop he grabed a Alumilite Blank and actually jumped up and threw it to the ground without it breaking.
> 
> Just a though......



Was Curtis' jumping the cause of the 7.5 earthquakes in New Zealand?
And the resonancing aftershocks?:biggrin:


----------

